# Store vs. Breeder



## Winston (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello, I am interested in another hedgehog after my last hedgie. A store will have hedgies in about a week ready to go home and breeders I have talked to will be a few months before I can get one.

The store has recently started breeding and I'm not sure if I should go with them or a breeder. The last breeder I went to had WHS in their line and didn't tell me until after I purchased him and went to a vet to have him checked out. I would never return a hedgie after I purchase one so I kept him and gave him a good life. 

The breeders I have talked to I truly believe are sincere when saying their hedgies are healthy. They have 6 month guarantees with their hedgies. 

The store has recently started breeding hedgies and will not continue doing so after this litter. They do not have a guarentee. They don't have much of their family history because they purchased their breeding hedgies from another breeder. 

I would rather wait and have healthy Hedgie. 

Do you have any advice for this situation?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would wait and get a hedgehog from a breeder who can give you a guarantee for WHS-free lines. I know it's hard to wait, but personally I would not want to get a baby from someone who decided to breed for fun without making sure they have healthy genetics that are being passed on to the babies. I know you said they're not going to continue after this, but it's still not a great thing to support, IMO.


----------



## QueenB's-momma (Jan 4, 2015)

By the sound of it, you seem to already be leaning more towards the breeders than the store. From what I've heard that's usually the best route to take. I didn't know this though when I got my hedgehog and I got her from a store. She was somewhat of an impulse buy. But she is wonderful! It took me quite some time to get her socialized but luckily I got her in the beginning of July so I had all summer to spend every waking moment with her haha. And other than having a tiny runny nose this winter (her heater wasn't working well enough) she's been very healthy. But I think stores and hedgehogs are often hit and miss.


----------



## chubbstersmomma (Mar 13, 2015)

I would recommend getting a hedgehog from a breeder just because you are probably going to get a healthier and nicer hedgehog that way


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

there are some pet stores out there who obtain the hedgehogs they sell from breeders and serve as a middle man between the breeder and the customer. the only caveat, is the pet store being forthcoming about breeder and the breeder being willing to work and communicate with you about the pedigree and such. just something to keep in mind. if your still unsure, just keep in mind that pet stores are a business, they are there to make a sell. Breeders care about raising happy, healthy hogs and providing them with forever homes.


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

Pet stores may tell you that they buy only from families and that they "know their breeders individually." Most of the time, this is not true. Pet stores accept new puppies when they have openings, and they don't visit their suppliers to see what the facilities look like. It would take too much time and effort. It is easier for them to buy over the phone from large breeders with many breeds or from puppy brokers that buy from breeders and resell to pet stores.


----------

